# A Sack Full of Kittens (Not what it sounds like)



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

My ling term partner is an animator (can't remember if I've mentioned it before), and I realized I didn't share one of his cat-related shorts!

This is from 2007-8, it was his graduation project. Please enjoy. 







(Sorry about the bad quality encode - that's the school's fault. It looks much better on dvd!)


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

That was cute! I was very scared for the kittens. That owner got his just reward! The video was particularly traumatic for me because my aunt liked to tease me when I was child and say she got rid of her unspayed cat's kittens by tossing them in the river with a brick in a bag. I was about 14 before she told me she said it to tease me! I thought she was a horrible person until then. 

Do you have more to share? Perhaps some happier, less dark ones? LOL


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Thank you! I was sad for the kitties too, the first time I watched it, but I love the way Missy just licks his finger when he's shouting at her. I can't believe your aunt would say something like that! I don't know if I could forgive her, even if it's just a joke.

Here is Andrew's most recent "for fun" (ie - not paid for by someone else) from 2011. No kitties in it, though.






My favourite part of this is the way it goes "squelch squelch" when people walk around.


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

He is a talented animator. That was really great... I was laughing out loud. Unfortunately, too many people think like the doophus in the story. LOL


----------

